# Mehrdimensionales Array initialisieren



## MOEP_BIBER (13. Aug 2011)

Hey Leute,

```
private byte[][] sfeld;
        sfeld = {{0,0,9,0,0,7,0,0,2},
                 {0,3,0,5,0,0,1,9,0},
                 {0,0,8,0,3,9,0,0,0},
                 {0,0,0,7,9,0,0,2,0},
                 {0,0,3,0,2,0,9,0,0},
                 {0,7,0,0,5,8,0,0,0},
                 {0,0,0,1,4,0,8,0,0},
                 {0,9,4,0,0,5,0,1,0},
                 {7,0,0,9,0,0,2,0,0}};
```

was mach ich falsch?

MfG Moep


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Aug 2011)

```
private byte[][] sfeld = 	{{0,0,9,0,0,7,0,0,2},
             					{0,3,0,5,0,0,1,9,0},
             					{0,0,8,0,3,9,0,0,0},
             					{0,0,0,7,9,0,0,2,0},
             					{0,0,3,0,2,0,9,0,0},
             					{0,7,0,0,5,8,0,0,0},
             					{0,0,0,1,4,0,8,0,0},
             					{0,9,4,0,0,5,0,1,0},
             					{7,0,0,9,0,0,2,0,0}};
```


----------



## SlaterB (13. Aug 2011)

> was mach ich falsch?
- Fehlermeldung nicht gepostet, nicht gelernt aus 70 vorherigen Posts?

- keinen ausreichenden Code gepostet,
oder wenn es so direkt hintereinander steht, dann hast du einen normalen Befehl außerhalb von Methoden/ Konstruktoren,
du kannst direkt bei Deklation der Variablen einen Wert zuweisen, nicht dahinter Code schreiben,

zudem ist bei separater Array-Deklation die Syntax eine andere, aber das ist nun wirklich exakt in einem Lehrbuch nachzulesen


----------



## MOEP_BIBER (13. Aug 2011)

Für Final_Striker hat der Code wohl gereicht.

Danke

MfG Moep


----------

